# Now here's a good laugh !!



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so i watched this and its a good idea but i laughed my @$$ off . watch it . 






It's really clever .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats the coolest and the dumbest thing I have seen in a while


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats cool. that kinda how we get a tractor unstuck except you put the chain around the tire. but when we get stuck we usually dont see any wheels. lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I always carry cables and pulleys with me on my 4 wheeler, just in case I have to cross a deep valley... :bigeyes: That would also make it easier to get across those big holes that don't have any other way around them... just hover over them... LOL


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

who will climb the tree my fat *** wont.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Ha Ha ...looks like i'm gonna sell my tree stand now cause my bike would be way more comfortable up there :bigok:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao . glad i could share that with yall


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...it works!...and I'm all for inovations... Still, I'd take a good wench and line any day.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

it's pretty cool when you think about it yet kinda country in a way...lol. good post though!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

kinda one of those vids where your laughing thinking naaa that aint gonna work, than holy sheet that worked.... cool and crazy at the same time, great post


----------

